

Python metric learning code issue - mikebotazzo

Hi I&#x27;m making some studies with metric learning and  using Python to test some cases. However I&#x27;m doing some heavy calculations and my console is failing to deal with the values (I&#x27;m in an environment configured with Anaconda + Spyder). I want to convert the code below into Matlab to optimize the calculations. If there is someone that master Matlab and would be willing to convert the code, I would be grateful.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;mikebotazzo&#x2F;2c7931586d1d8a32dd7b
======
zwiteof
Why MATLAB? If you're looking to optimize, that's the opposite direction I'd
be going. Numba, Cython or writing C or Fortran if you really need the speed
is where you should be going imo.

------
88e282102ae2e5b
You're already using numpy, so I don't think you'll get much of an increase
(if any) by porting to Matlab.

~~~
mikebotazzo
Well, based in the content of this link
[http://wiki.scipy.org/PerformancePython](http://wiki.scipy.org/PerformancePython),
now I believe there is not that much difference in performance, but I still
would like to try the Matlab code

